# New custom holographic wrap.



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Here you go Jeb, beat this.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Dig the colors but I didnt realize you made fly rods.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't know if Chuck still has you beat or not. That Estuary he had where the house fly had its legs in the epoxy and was still trying to fly away.... Just to see the look on his face was funny.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

he was one of two bugs in this one.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

and we have a new WINNER!!! LMAO


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I think the fruit fly actually beat this one a few years ago. I had that rod out on the front of the truck in Ocracoke fishing it. Jeb found the fruit fly as the rod had been drying the night before.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

That is a pretty ba inlay.
Deff bible material...
Here is how to do it.

Laydown purty wrap with garage door open at dusk.
Have all lights in garage on.
Once every species of bug enters garage close garage door.
Add epoxy to purty butt wrap.
Turn of lights.

Bam...You have fly mosquito or fruit fly inlay

I will speak that Ryan's fruit fly inlay a couple of years ago was the best I ever seen. The fly's legs and wings were completely spread out. Absolutely beautiful


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Way cool.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I like to get the bugs in the garage, Shut the door, then I leave one light on over the rod drying. Its like a bug zapper but quite. It's the quiet, smoothering death. 

Next im gonna lay the finish on reel thick and lay the garage on the fence with some seeds around. Maybe I can get one of the f-ing-Squirls in it.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

I hope you put a top coat over the little guy Ryan. I think he's really cool. 

Bill:fishing:


----------

